# Will mal wieder Daddeln! Jemand Lust geworben zu werden?



## Wenzelo (23. Juni 2015)

Moin Leute, 

Habe länger nicht mehr gespielt und mal wieder wahnsinnig Lust auf WoW. Jedoch nicht alleine. Würde ich mir gern mal n Schamanen hoch spielen.

Skype, TS wäre ich voll dabei. Hab gerade Abi gemacht, von daher recht viel Zeit.

Yohoooo meldet euch ihr entspannten Zockerdudes!

Tschööööö und Grüße,

Leon


----------



## LFlvlingPartners (7. Juli 2015)

Bestünde die Möglichkeit, dass du dich werben lässt? 

 

Lg


----------

